# Starfire vs Normal "Float" Glass



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Not going to say where, but I am kinda feeling like a (very popular) store was maybe trying to pull a fast one or was just misinformed. Was browsing and looking at some tanks on display, saw one that looked kinda cool, had (2) prices in the tank ( Was not filled with water ) so since I had never seen this tank I thought I'd ask about it. The guy then told me "Oh that one is has Starfire glass so is priced higher" I said ok, so why do you have two other prices listed in the tank? He then replied "oh the other guy made a error when he put the prices in" I said ok, so you better remove them as that is kind of misleading. "Yea, I'll do that" he replied I thought nothing of it and then asked how does one tell it is starfire glass? as there are no tags, stickers, labels to indicate this? "oh it just is" he replied. Now since I was not buying I didn't want to get into it. So I decided tonight to see how I can spot the difference between regualr glass & starfire.

Found this great video: 




In closing the tank glass edge was GREEN all the way around.. so either the guy just didn't know or he assume I woundn't know and get caught up in the hype...

Anyways, not saying he was trying to rip people off. I like this store and will continue to shop there, but buyer beware and Be Aware...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Great video, any you can tell the difference by the ends and once the waters in the tank. But I think it's a bit like led tvs at Costco when they're all lined up you can definitely tell the difference between them picture wise. But if you only have one at home then you'll never notice the quality difference.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Hmm, looks like I got rip off as I was told my tank is starfire all around except the bottom glass!


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

From what I understand, many manufacturers produce a "low iron" glass to replicate Starfire, but like snow machines everyone calls them Skidoo's, hence the brand name Starfire is used for anything that is not float glass.



htjunkie said:


> Hmm, looks like I got rip off as I was told my tank is starfire all around except the bottom glass!


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Great info on this subject!!!
The video was very helpful, this is a very expensive choice in aquarium glass, thanks for the info!

Clem


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I've seen a starfire tank beside the standard float glass tank. Both were (i think) 3/8" glass you can see a difference but it wasn't a night and day kind of difference. I would imagine that the thicker the glass the more noticeable it is. I'm sure lighting and backgrounds would also come into play as well

I have a starfire tank but honestly it wasn't just the glass itself that sold me on the tank. The rimless beveled glass and high quality silicone that is used only on the inside of the seams were the features that really sold me. If those features could be found on a regular float glass tank with a noticeable price difference I more than likely would have gone for the float glass. If anyone knows of a float tank like this exists please let me know.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I think Miracles makes rimless tanks out of standard glass. I've heard they do good work.

If clarity is the goal, acrylic is better than starfire glass.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Never seen one in a store before are they made to order? Also if they caulk those like they do their standard tanks I don't think I would be interested.


----------

